# my first running engine



## werowance (Sep 14, 2016)

well, I finally have success with an engine.  some may remember my failure a while back with a bj cicada that I never could get to run.  I decided to back up and try something easier.  I decided on elmers #25 wobbler.  an I have success.
I learned a few neat tricks along the way,  like using locktight to combine duplicate parts ( I made 2 engines) so I could cut and drill both at the same time then heat to separate.  I learned that broken drill bits can easily be removed from aluminum using boiling water and alum from your spice cabinet.  it disovled the bit without hurting the aluminum - that was pretty awesome.

I left the shaft a bit long so I could add a pulley later and did not angle cut the sides of the cylinder because for some reason I just don't think that looked good.  I might cut a radius or round them over but I didn't like the 45deg angle cut like the plans showed so I left it square for now

I have a video, just need to figure out how to post that to.  its running on about 15 psi just using a blow nozzel according to my junk regulator


----------



## werowance (Sep 14, 2016)

here is the video...I hope anyway

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6E4EmbyHrk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6E4EmbyHrk[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 14, 2016)

Great little engine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dalem9 (Sep 14, 2016)

Very nice ! So rewarding to see your project finally run . Just a little reminder to loose the ring around machinery .Will save you from a lot of pain if it gets caught .


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 15, 2016)

Werowance--Congratulations!! Feels good, doesn't it. That was my first engine also. There is nothing that compares with the thrill of realizing that you have made a real, running engine.---Brian


----------



## werowance (Sep 19, 2016)

Built a base for it and ordered a Midwest boiler kit for it.  Wanted to make my own boiler from scratch.  I understand the type of copper and silver solder and such.  But I was not comfortable making a safety valve without first having seen one. So thought it best to do a kit one firstView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1474297184.450669.jpg


----------



## mechman48 (Sep 22, 2016)

werowance said:


> here is the video...I hope anyway
> 
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6E4EmbyHrk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6E4EmbyHrk[/URL]


 
Nice work... always makes you feel happy when you finish a project & it works


----------



## jayville (Sep 23, 2016)

Well done....clem:thumbup:


----------



## werowance (Oct 4, 2016)

And here it is on real steam

Not overly excited on the boiler kit but it makes steam. Was just expecting more.   Really a safety valve.  This one relies on the hose popping off.  Which I tested and works.    Bet it makes about 5 to 10 lbs only

https://youtu.be/1qJl7mwghV4


----------



## nemoc (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice job.  Runs good on steam too.


----------



## michael-au (Oct 5, 2016)

Good work,  well done


----------



## werowance (Nov 6, 2017)

engine with boiler all done and mounted on sheet of aluminum and the wood board is ashe coated with bar top epoxy


----------



## Pufango (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello looks like a nice quality job. Best regards Tony Wright pufango!


----------



## Johno1958 (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice clean build. Well done.
John


----------



## dethrow55 (Feb 24, 2019)

NICE job/cool


----------



## werowance (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Apprentice707 (Feb 25, 2019)

That looks like a quality job. I have made a few engines over the years and I am always so pleased with myself when they run for the first time, like I won a Gold medal or something. A big thank you to my old metalwork master for introducing me to small steam engines.
Thanks for sharing weowance.


----------

